# Dual Scale Layout



## dfischer (Nov 14, 2012)

I am building an HO layout (I'm at the benchwork/top installation point) and, obviously plan to run HO trains. BUT, I have an old S-Gauge AMerican Flyer that I got for Christmas circa 1955. 

So, does anyone have experience running dual scales on the same layout? What are the pitfalls in trying to do that. I would run the HO on DCC and the old American Flyer on its own (original) transformer.

I know I can plug them both in and they will both work on the same piece of plywood, but my main issue is scenery and how do you blend the two scales so that they look somewhat realistic? Is this something I should just NOT do?

I searched but could not find any threads on this topic...

THanks.

Dfischer


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

There are people on here that have done it. It is your layout what ever you do is correct. Most of the ones that i have seen looked good.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Lots of people mix scale. Two schools of thought, perhaps ...

1. Guys that have a "toylike" setup ... in the end, true proportion isn't a big concern.

2. Guys that are more focused on realism, in which case the smaller scale is pushed back on the far side of the layout (often up a hillside) to give the illusion of depth, perspective, vanishing point, etc.

TJ


----------

